# Crop tool in 5.5-jumping



## Rose Weir (Jun 23, 2014)

Has anyone noticed the crop box doing a jump when applying a crop to an image?
For my projects I am cropping to 16:9, position it and just at applying there is almost a zoom effect.
Certainly a jumping up and down effect then it settles into place.
This little action appeared in the stand alone (non CC version)5.5 
Doesn't affect the actual result just takes a little dance finding its position.

Rose


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 23, 2014)

Rose,

I see that when I apply an aspect ratio preset (or a develop preset while in crop mode), but not when adjusting the crop by clicking and dragging. Somebody on the U2U forum was complaining of the same thing. It's probably worth submitting a bug report at the link at the top of the forum page.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 23, 2014)

I see it too, but not consistently, i.e. it behaves differently across catalogs. Definitely should be bugged.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 23, 2014)

I've been seeing this too.


----------



## Rose Weir (Jun 24, 2014)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Rose,
> 
> It's probably worth submitting a bug report at the link at the top of the forum page.



Well, that forum page is a 'dog's breakfast' second time round. 
I looked to see how other people submit a bug report and I assume the Lightroom icon (listed on the right) is bringing up ONLY Lightroom 'bug situations'.
I thought I might not have specific technical phrases at hand to describe this oddity. Doesn't seem to matter by the looks of it.
I use the drop down menu with the crop tool and select the available 16:9 if that is the develop preset and yes that is when the crop box dance occurs. It doesn't occur if I crop manually with the lock button open. Or if I crop to almost square and then click the 1:1 down down menu preset.
Someone more skilled than I in presenting a bug can post the issue on that forum.


----------



## Aline (Jun 27, 2014)

*Same problem with Crop tool*

Hi there,

I have the same problem with my crop tool. It seems to jump before jumping back to my cropping.
Would be the happiest person if someone could help me!


System: Mac OS X 10.9.3. (using Server HD wich might cause the problem rergarding Adobe's help support team)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 27, 2014)

No help I'm afraid. All I can say is that the problem has been reported to Adobe, how quickly they deal with it remains to be seen. Earliest will be LR5.6 if there is one, or LR6.0 if there isn't.


----------



## danyx (Jul 8, 2014)

I have the same problem and it is driving me crazy (windows 7 64 bit, lightroom 5.5, nvidia graphics cards). Is there a way to "upvote" the bug report so adobe realises that this is not an isolated bug but one that affects a significant number of users?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 8, 2014)

You can add your voice to the feedback thread at Adobe.  I think this is the one

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo..._jumps_mac_os_x_10_9_3_working_on_a_server_hd


----------

